# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Baby in Hollyoaks

## tammyy2j

In a soap magazine he hints that someone in Hollyoaks will discover they are pregnant and will decide whether they will keep it or not. The only people this could be are Mandy or Becca. I think it will be Mandy.

----------


## daisy38

It could be Lisa!??!  :Smile:

----------


## SoapRach

There was a rumour about Darleen a little while back so could be her

----------


## tammyy2j

It is someone that was pregnant previously and got rid so they only two candidates are Mandy and Becca.

----------


## Ella.

I reckon Mandy too, it would be good timing considering the recent Tom storyline, maybe she will come over all maternal and decide to keep it.

----------


## di marco

> It is someone that was pregnant previously and got rid so they only two candidates are Mandy and Becca.


but if i seem to remember, mandy wasnt actually pregnant was she. she thought she was and told tony she was going to have an abortion but then found out she wasnt but still made tony believe that shed got rid of it. or am i wrong?

----------


## Katy

I think it will be mandy she has become more maternal and would make a good mum

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i heard a while ago it was lisa, but then she got the sti so it might not be her. also i heard it was liz burton. after all shes been pregant before. ;)  cant wait to see who it is.

----------


## soapaddict

hmmm. i have a few people in mind. Sounds exciting 

1. Lisa   2. Darleen  3. Mandy  4. Becca

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think its mandy, its the next logical step for her to confront her fears about being a mother

----------


## phils little sister

maybe Danny?  :Searchme:

----------


## Amz84

Yeh it could b Danni! Who knows!

----------


## gbnut

> but if i seem to remember, mandy wasnt actually pregnant was she. she thought she was and told tony she was going to have an abortion but then found out she wasnt but still made tony believe that shed got rid of it. or am i wrong?



you are right she did not have an  abortion before but led tony believe that she had an abortion.

----------


## fabg22

lisa would be a good person to be pregnant but would it bring  up the lisa jake storyline up again? and i think we need to move on!!

----------


## Katy

it could be becca because she had the miscarriage

I think

----------


## di marco

she may have had a miscarriage, cant remember. but didnt she have an abortion at some point?

----------


## fabg22

yea that sounds good itll probs be an older chatracter but then the question comes.... whos the father???

----------


## babyblue

becca had an abortion when she found out she was pergnant with jamie's child after he died in the crash.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i heard it was Liz AND Darlene!!!

----------


## di marco

> becca had an abortion when she found out she was pergnant with jamie's child after he died in the crash.


yeh i thought that was what happened, just checking, thanks   :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think its mandy

----------


## di marco

it is mandy. she discovers that shes pregnant on fri 29 april. it says on the hollyoaks website under what coming up next:
"Mandy discovers some life-changing news - again."
and there is a picture with a pregnancy test. so even though it doesnt actually say it we can assume that its true

----------


## di marco

for the title of that epi it also says:
"Pregnant For The Last Time?"
what do you think that means?

----------


## Katy

i knew it would be mandy. i unsure about what the title means though

----------


## di marco

does anyone think she will kept the baby or do you think she will have an abortion?

----------


## i_luv_tom-w

i think it is either liz darleene becca lisa or mandy. and does any 1 no if lisa an d ben get 2 gether i think they r so cute 2gether!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Debs

i think the pregnancy is going to be darlene.

----------


## Summer

mandy coz it says on the h'oaks webbie

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

Well I really hope she keeps this baby.  Hollyoaks seem to enjoy making characters pregnant and then going through the usual routine of abortion/adoption - it's a lazy storyline and been done too many times.  Would actually be nice to show a happy, full term pregnancy for once!

----------


## Debs

i agree too many of the characters seem to have abortions!! if it is mandy then i think she will keep it she seeems to have changed a lot lately plus she seems more maternal with tom!!

thay havent had a baby for a while.

----------


## SoapStar19

i hope it is mandy that becomes pregant she seems to have become a really good gardien for tom!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

its been kinda confirmed as mandy on the h.oaks website, it says so further up the thread

----------


## SoapStar19

It does look like that it is mandy that is pregant as she is holding a pregency test in her hand!!! Lets hope she keeps it this time!!!

----------


## buttonnoon2004

On the old BBC boards, there was a rumour that both Darlene and her step mum (Liz is it!!??!) will both get pregnant and both decide to keep their babies.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

its mandy because on the hollyoaks website it saids ----Friday April 29 6:30PM | C4

Mandy discovers some life-changing news - again.
 & then theres a picture of mandy holding a pregnacy test with a shocked face. i thought it would be mandy.

----------


## Debs

maybe they will have mandy and darlene  pregnant!!

----------


## bridgekelly2004

the hollyoaks website says it's Mandy that is pregnant

----------


## vicster_2

if you go onto the hollyoaks website and looked at what happens next week, it talks bout Mandy finding something out and a pic of her with a pregnancy test!

----------


## JORDON

its mandy!!! check da official hollyoaks website

----------


## The Bear

> maybe Danny?


It could be Dannii from the one night she spent with Russell which resulted in him going to the Doc's about his lump?    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I think that would be a good story line

----------


## [email protected]

[FONT=Comic Sans MS]it is mandt who is pregnant but decides to get an abortion. tony says then he will get a vascectomy, but will either go through with it?

----------


## di marco

> [FONT=Comic Sans MS]it is mandt who is pregnant but decides to get an abortion. tony says then he will get a vascectomy, but will either go through with it?


where did you get that info from?

----------


## [email protected]

soaplife

----------


## Shelly

Why does Tony want a vascectomy I thought he wanted kids?

----------


## di marco

oh i hope they keep the baby. hollyoaks needs a new baby, the last one was ages ago!

----------


## Katy

Tony wants a vascentomy (sp) because he cant cope with the idea of having to go through another abortion

----------


## alohachica82

Who has Becca slept with? Is it JakeÂ´s?

----------


## di marco

> Who has Becca slept with? Is it JakeÂ´s?


beccas not pregnant

----------

